# Filezilla pour Mac OS X 10.4.11 intel



## maena (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Impossible de trouver un site ou télécharger la version de Filezilla pour tiger 10.4.
Tout ce que j'ai téléchargé indiquant une compatibilité avec 10.4 ne fonctionne pas ...

Un tuyau ?

Maena


----------



## twinworld (22 Février 2009)

là ca va pas ? http://filezilla-project.org/



Effectivement, là*, ça va pas ! les clients FTP, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage !

(*) "là", c'est le forum "Applications", le site indiqué par twinworld, lui, il va très bien !


----------



## maena (22 Février 2009)

C'est bien à partir du site de twinworld que j'ai téléchargé Filezilla qui ne fournit que des versions pour mac os X 10.5 ...
Idem sur 01net et les autres sites de téléchargement que j'ai trouvé ...


----------



## nemo77 (22 Février 2009)

essaye par là

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=21558&package_id=15149&release_id=572633


----------

